# Would you date someone who wouldn't date you?



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Thread says it all. If someone wandered up to you and said "Bob, I won't date you" (if you aren't called Bob then you have my pity, but for now you are just going to have to use your mind and imagine you are) would you still date them?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, I wouldn't date anyone who _would_ date me. So, I suppose?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

That's one strange thought provoking question. 

Yes, I would just to see if his rejection would help my life out in any way, but the idea of doing that would probably be useless. I don't know how high of a threshold I have for that sort of thing.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Sheska said:


>


Why do so many of my dates end like this?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I...

*head breaks*


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sheska said:


>


I don't mean in this way, I mean in _theiry???_


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

tehuti88 said:


> I...
> 
> *head breaks*


LOL.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I like a challenge, so yes, but only if she had a license and didn't live with her parents.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

As far as I know, dating is more of a mutual arrangement?
I could be wrong...!


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

I date everyone who doesn't want to date me.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Like a lesbian?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

42


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Thread says it all. If someone wandered up to you and said "Bob, I won't date you" (if you aren't called Bob then you have my pity, but for now you are just going to have to use your mind and imagine you are) would you still date them?


Yes but no, maybe?

No?!?

I'll get my coat.:laugh:


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

JH1983 said:


> I like a challenge, so yes, but only if she had a license and didn't live with her parents.


Well at least one person is onto me.



She and Her Darkness said:


> As far as I know, dating is more of a mutual arrangement?
> I could be wrong...!


That is the traditional arrangement. The modern world is changing rapidly so who knows how these younglings operate.



Twilightforce said:


> Like a lesbian?


Yes, if you are male a lesbian would probably qualify.



MadnessVertigo said:


> I date everyone who doesn't want to date me.


That's the spirit 



LonelyLurker said:


> Yes but no, maybe?
> 
> No?!?


There aren't any right answers, and there aren't any rules to love LL





 @tehuti88


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> There aren't any right answers, and there aren't any rules to love LL


You've given me a lot to think about here Bob, I'm going to need some time to meditate on it.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Exclusively.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, I couldn't technically, but I'm usually attracted to people who aren't attracted to me for one reason or another and it doesn't necessarily stop me being attracted to them.


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

i would date someone


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

EdwinC0031 said:


> How would that even work? If they don't want to date you why would want to date them? o_0. You'd have to be delusional to want this.


I know, we live in a bizarre world.



EdwinC0031 said:


> And I'm having a hard time grammatically understanding the poll answer options.


They work (I think). It is possible I could have done away with the needless double negatives, but that would have made it too easy.



Riker said:


> Double negatives confuse me sometimes.


Me too, I simply didn't vote tbh, too annoying.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Only if she would let me pay for everything for the next 20 years and then take me for everything I had later - and show me what a beta little b!tch I am.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:lol Only if the question was asked on a Thursday afternoon, at precisely 2.36 :b


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Only if they have a restraining order against me.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

harrison said:


> Only if she would let me pay for everything for the next 20 years and then take me for everything I had later - and show me what a beta little b!tch I am.


:lol


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No. Unfortunately, this is something quite common in the real world (ie: in-person stalkers, arranged marriages, predators, etc). I don't mean things like petty crushes in your head.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Absolutely not.

Why waste each others time on an utter delusion? :lol


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Many people date people who wouldn't date them, via the process of misrepresenting who they are. But I'll pass.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

No. No dating whatsoever. My avoidance/social anxiety is too severe for dating.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Riker said:


> Double negatives confuse me sometimes.


Exactly 

I would only date someone that would date me back


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

What type of question is this :lol?

If they wouldn't date me then I wouldn't date them either.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I don't date at all, but I'd be mildly curious of the reasons they wouldn't date me...so yes.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

no. 
@splendidbob, what was the impetus for posing this question?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

futuremereturned said:


> no.
> 
> @splendidbob, what was the impetus for posing this question?


Honestly? 

Mostly for my own amusement and hopefully to mildly entertain / befuddle others. Also slightly poking fun at all of the "would you date" threads.

A better one (I realised just after making this) would have been "Would you date someone you didn't want to date" but it was too late .


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

How do you date someone that wouldnt date you.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes, but only if they would date me.


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

*I don't think so. I would feel so inadequate in a relationship with someone that didn't want to date me. It would make me feel super insecure and like **** I'm presuming.*


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Well it wouldn't keep me from thinking they're hot. I don't think any dating would happen tho.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If they won't date you, how could _you_ date _them_? :con :stu


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not sure how that could work; it surely wouldn't last long.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

If you don't want to date me, that's fine, I get that, but you're wrong and I hate you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. But I'd insist on not showing up.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I guess you would have to make them.

And yea. I would totally do that.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

To be dating someone who is not dating you... Hmmm...
Sounds like quite a challenge.

I don't like challenges.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, I like intelligent people.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Cletis said:


> If they won't date you, how could _you_ date _them_? :con :stu


I was thinking so. How could? But I guess I would? I guess, finally, if they decide to date me for whatever odd reason they may have (yes, all the guys that have wanted to date me have very odd reasons for liking me), I would say yes and then I would not show up hahaha, it won't hurt them anyway.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

nah. love has to be two-sided


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Cletis said:


> If they won't date you, how could _you_ date _them_? :con :stu


:lol

:yes

why date someone if they don't seemed thrilled at the opportunity, though


----------



## QueenEtna (Aug 15, 2017)

No I wouldn't.. It's a waste of my time.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Some of my best girlfriends are the ones I never had. 0/10.



Overdrive said:


>


Only if both will or both won't :blank

You are how malevolent AI starts.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

senkora said:


> Only if both will or both won't :blank
> 
> You are how malevolent AI starts.


Wrong ! , it makes things more easier. :b


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds like a toddler describing sexual assault.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I am thoroughly amused by the number of people who took this thread seriously... :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I am thoroughly amused by the number of people who took this thread seriously... :lol


We are serious people! :grin2:
Serious people is serious.


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

Of course I would try. The chase is my favorite part of dating.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

YES I want everything that I can't have


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I must be stupid. I couldn't figure out the choices. :flush

Basically, no, I would not want to date someone who did not want to date me either.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I mean... I don't think so given I reject people who want to date me lol. It's just an automatic response. I don't even think about it. I'm too painfully shy and insecure to date. :T


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This is one of those question where I think of those scenarios where a person you somewhat dislike and find annoying slowly starts to become attractive over time, lol


----------

